# Brand New Logo & Website



## ColeGauthier (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi guys! 

I have just revamped and re branded my photography business. Please have a look at my website and any feedback is much appreciated! It's 80% finished, there is still images to add and a few other things. 

Gauthier Photography

Cheers,

Cole G.


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 1, 2015)

The website looks nice on my iPad, but the logo looks low blurry as if it was a low res image enlarged quite a bit.


----------



## ColeGauthier (Feb 1, 2015)

Light Guru said:


> The website looks nice on my iPad, but the logo looks low blurry as if it was a low res image enlarged quite a bit.



I'll take a look at it! Thank you!


----------



## Orrin (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice layout and photos, but there are several coding errors.  Go to
The W3C Markup Validation Service and enter your URL for a detailed list.


----------



## ColeGauthier (Feb 1, 2015)

Orrin said:


> Nice layout and photos, but there are several coding errors.  Go to
> The W3C Markup Validation Service and enter your URL for a detailed list.



I have just looked over the errors on the website, a lot of them I have to fix because of the transition I did from my localhost on my personal computer to the live fully functional site. It will all be resolved in the next week. For now, I am glad it's up and running for the first time I have done this.. lol


----------



## KmH (Feb 1, 2015)

Investment?
I want to get some photos made, not make an investment.
However, once on that page I expect to see some prices.
Otherwise, I move on to look at other photographers web sites.
Price (or Prices) is not a 4-letter word.

The family photo on the Investment page has some issues.
The Sun was to high in the sky and they are all squinting - except for the 2 guys who are under exposed because they got sent to the back in the shade of the trees.

I recommend only putting your best photos on your web pages that aren't Client Gallery pages


----------



## ColeGauthier (Feb 4, 2015)

KmH said:


> Investment?
> I want to get some photos made, not make an investment.
> However, once on that page I expect to see some prices.
> Otherwise, I move on to look at other photographers web sites.
> ...



Thank you for the positive comments. I have made changes.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 4, 2015)

Not sure I would include a testimonial from someone with the same last name as you.


----------



## ColeGauthier (Feb 9, 2015)

SquarePeg said:


> Not sure I would include a testimonial from someone with the same last name as you.



I have thought about that but I left it in since I have no personal nor family related history with her, she was just another client that I just met.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 9, 2015)

Well, YOU know that...  Is that a common last name in Canada?


----------



## ColeGauthier (Feb 13, 2015)

SquarePeg said:


> Well, YOU know that...  Is that a common last name in Canada?



I will reevaluate my decision. Yes, it is a very popular last name here.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 13, 2015)

Maybe you could use just first name or initials for that testimonial.


----------



## waday (Feb 13, 2015)

ColeGauthier said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Well, YOU know that...  Is that a common last name in Canada?
> ...


If anything, just put the first letter of their last name? David R. says this... Melanie G. says that...


----------



## ColeGauthier (Feb 16, 2015)

waday said:


> ColeGauthier said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



I have used your recommendations! Anything else I should be worried about?


----------

